# opening day pheasants



## williamonica0214 (Aug 1, 2006)

where is evryone going for pheasants. or does anyone know some public hunting close to cleveland or within 45 min. drive thanks


----------



## Brittguy (Aug 5, 2006)

Grand River Wildlife Area. They have youth hunts there and also release pheasants on certain days. There are about 5000 acres it is broken up somewhat. Area lies between RT534 and RT45 (these are North-South rds.) East-West rd would be RT88 in Bristolville.


----------



## Guest (Aug 7, 2006)

I will be sitting in my treestand at fallsville somewhere over some thick cover, waiting for the hutners to push the deer by.


----------



## williamonica0214 (Aug 1, 2006)

thanks for the tips. is there any part of grand river that is better then others?


----------



## Brittguy (Aug 5, 2006)

The fields along RT 88 is where they release the birds. There are many small parking lots along 88.. There are some side roads off of 88 where you can park and get away from some of the other hunters. A lot of guys get out of there cars and just hunt in the first fields. The woody areas use to be good for grouse, they are still about as good as anywhere else in Northeast Ohio.


----------



## littleking (Jun 25, 2005)

ill prolly take my britt to delaware or to killdeer


----------



## williamonica0214 (Aug 1, 2006)

hey littleking would you mind some company? i am a very safe hunter been hunting for about 15 years . if not i understand . thanks for the tips on grand river brittguy


----------



## River Walker (Apr 7, 2004)

I know they used to realease birds at Wellington Wildlife area,and at Spencer Lake Wildlife area.Both of those would be close to Cleveland.


----------



## littleking (Jun 25, 2005)

williamonica0214 said:


> hey littleking would you mind some company? i am a very safe hunter been hunting for about 15 years . if not i understand . thanks for the tips on grand river brittguy


sure, your welcome to tag along.

hit me up with a pm


----------



## WISH IT WAS YOU (Jul 25, 2006)

well i hunt the berlin for pheasants well i do good out their they let them go their i am not sure if it is close to you though


----------



## williamonica0214 (Aug 1, 2006)

can't wait untill it's time to get me some birds


----------



## birdhunt (Apr 12, 2004)

'Elkhorn Lake Hunt Club' will put out 6 hens for $65 for you to get your urge quieted down..........good work for the dog.


----------



## birdhunt (Apr 12, 2004)

that's for the rest of this month, and into the middle of Oct.


----------



## mojo (Apr 12, 2004)

The last time i hunted a release I was about 12, my dog actually caught one and brought it to us (not quite as smart as the wild ones), we scared another up and i missed but it flew into a tree a few yards away so i popped it, and I was literally about a step away from getting shot by some other careless hunters. Since then we've passed on those.


----------



## harjo02 (Jul 26, 2006)

Are there any huntable wild populations in central Ohio?


----------



## Pike (Apr 7, 2004)

Trap,

I would be really careful sitting up in a tree anywhere near one of those bird releases. To many people out there with very little experience and to much excitement.

Pike


----------



## williamonica0214 (Aug 1, 2006)

still looking for someone to hunt opening day with at west branch , berlin or grand river i have a dog but will be his frist time out could leave him home would be up to you thanks


----------



## littleking (Jun 25, 2005)

william.. how far are those places from columbus? im sure we could figure something out


----------



## williamonica0214 (Aug 1, 2006)

they would be about 3 hour drive from columbus


----------



## littleking (Jun 25, 2005)

youch... somewhere in between?


----------



## williamonica0214 (Aug 1, 2006)

if you know somewhere in between would be good


----------



## bosshogg (Sep 29, 2006)

I'm new to this site but I use G-jagdterriers for pheasants,rabbit,dove,sq,****


----------



## birdhunt (Apr 12, 2004)

bosshogg said:


> I'm new to this site but I use G-jagdterriers for pheasants,rabbit,dove,sq,****



G-jagdterriers??????


----------



## bosshogg (Sep 29, 2006)

yes they do a good job they are great alround hunting dogs !#


----------



## williamonica0214 (Aug 1, 2006)

where you going out boss


----------



## bosshogg (Sep 29, 2006)

sorry i didn't understand buddy


----------



## bosshogg (Sep 29, 2006)

williamonica0214 said:


> still looking for someone to hunt opening day with at west branch , berlin or grand river i have a dog but will be his frist time out could leave him home would be up to you thanks


I went to west brach and birlin and killed my limit just at w-branch one fox and four greys and one black sq


----------



## littleking (Jun 25, 2005)

i think walter is organizing a huntohio opening day event at deer creek


----------

